# (USA/CA) Looking for my Dreamies



## CarmelinaRN (Jan 18, 2022)

Mainly looking for:

018 Bob, 019 Fauna, 034 Kiki, 052 Poppy, 077 Cherry, 098 Roald, 333 Lolly.

My dupes list is attched.





						Duplicates - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




My entire ISO List






						Villagers Needed - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## LilMissFlower (Jan 21, 2022)

Canadian here! I’m currently unpacking from a move so I don’t currently have access to my amiibo cards but would you mind putting lottie, labelle, niko, sherb, and Franklin on hold? I believe I have a few of the cards your looking for, though. I can dm you when I’m all settled if that sounds ok!


----------



## CarmelinaRN (Jan 21, 2022)

How long do you need me to hold them?


----------



## LilMissFlower (Jan 22, 2022)

CarmelinaRN said:


> How long do you need me to hold them?


A week should be plenty, thanks very much!


----------



## LilMissFlower (Jan 29, 2022)

I can offer 030, 043, 046, 062, 065, 095, 222, 282, and 329 for the 5 I listed above, sound good?


----------



## Pixxi326 (Feb 10, 2022)

Do you still have Marina? I have several of your ISO I would trade for her


----------



## maddandrea (Feb 10, 2022)

I have a bunch of your ISO cards if you still have 419 Wisp available - how many cards would you want for that one? Thanks!


----------



## CarmelinaRN (Feb 11, 2022)

Pixxi326 said:


> Do you still have Marina? I have several of your ISO I would trade for her


Which ISOs do you have? I do still have her. I've been holding her for WA RV cards. But, I'll consider any offer.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 11, 2022



maddandrea said:


> I have a bunch of your ISO cards if you still have 419 Wisp available - how many cards would you want for that one? Thanks!


It really just depends on the card's value more so than numbers. I've been holding him for a WA RV trade. What do you have?


----------



## Pixxi326 (Feb 11, 2022)

CarmelinaRN said:


> Which ISOs do you have? I do still have her. I've been holding her for WA RV cards. But, I'll consider any offer.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 11, 2022



I have Bob, Winnie, Dizzy and Sydney


----------



## CarmelinaRN (Feb 11, 2022)

Pixxi326 said:


> I have Bob, Winnie, Dizzy and Sydney


I'm so sorry. I want to trade her for Lolly or the WA cards. Thank you for looking.


----------

